# New to me Big bear



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Trading my raptor for 03 Bigbear 400 this week. Its all stock other then 28in outlaws. Im wanting to snorkel since i like playin in deep water. HOw should i do this? was thinking running all 1.5 pvc. Also what jetting should i need. In houston tx


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I did my cousins in 11/2 came off air box with 1 1/2 rubber 90 went left then turn forward with PVC 90 then we turn it toward middle came up in front of steering stem and came through plastic through the lil loop that sticks up at the back of the rack with the threaded fittings didn't take me bout 15 mins to do it it's pretty simple


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

I wanna do mine all hard pipe. Do BB do good in the water?


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

My cousins does good his is an IRS he got clutch kit k&n Hmf n jet kit with 28 laws n it does great


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

I had an 09 irs. I was told that carbs were hard to tune on them so i put a ball valve in my snorkel and just tuned the airflow back to stock. Been running like that since Oct. 09 and havent had any problems and I go relatively deep.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea I just did my other cousin 05 big bear Tuesday n the 1-1/2 was to much for his so under the 90 on the top I just put a strip of black tape across it until I got it runnin just right then I put the 90 back kinda ******* I know but it was to late in the evening to go get one but it does run fine


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Pickin it up tommorow. its on wide 28in outlaws. do i need to snorkel anything other then airbox?


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Also what mods should i do to it? Mainly play in deep water and ride trails


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's an auto yeah you need to snorkel the CVT. If not then just make sure the vent lines are all ran up.


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Picked it up today. The bike starts and runs but it wont idle very good. What could this be?when u try and let it idle it dies. even with choke on it dies after running for bit


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

cleaned the carb and runs good now. Although gas comes out of overflow on carb wen it idles. what causes this?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

tighten ya idle screw


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Its running good now and am doin snorkels out of 1.5 hard pvc. Noticed some type of fluid looked like gear oil coming out where front driveshaft goes into motor?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seal is probably torn. Leaking oil out of the motor. Shouldnt be too hard to change, or very expensive. Seals are usually only a couple dollars.


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

do you know what seal it is?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No clue. Front engine seal maybe?


----------



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Trying to figure out what seal this is. Any help? Cant find it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Try going on http://www.cheapcycleparts.com/makes/5-yamaha/years And pick your model and look at the parts fische.


----------

